

$3B Rumored for NSF - npk
http://blogs.sciencemag.org/scienceinsider/2009/01/a-3-billion-bon.html

======
c1sc0
This is great news, long, long overdue. If he wants to spend his way out of
this recession, then investing in basic research is one of the best long-term
options.

------
maximilian
The question for me, the grad student:

Where do I sign up for grant money?

~~~
hotpockets
Um, at the nsf website? Or was this one of those rhetorical questions?

